# weird mouse behavior



## ColdfireMC (Oct 25, 2012)

hi guys

My new mouse is not working very well in Xorg-7.5.2. Moves too fast and lacks accuracy. Also has vertical movement problems too, cursor moves vertically only if I move mouse fast. Mouse is an A4tech X7-748, can you advise me about how to configure my mouse?

Here's my /etc/X11/xorg.conf


```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 304.51  (root@casav)  Fri Oct 19 11:48:56 CLST 2012

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 304.51  (root@casav)  Fri Oct 19 11:42:53 CLST 2012

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    Option         "AutoAddDevices" "Off"
    Option         "Xinerama" "0"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    ModulePath      "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/URW/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "record"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "dri2"
    Load           "glx"
    Load           "freetype"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Samsung S22B300"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]
        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>
        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]
        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>
        #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>
        #Option     "DualHead"                  # [<bool>]
    Identifier     "Card0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "G84 [GeForce 8600 GT]"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8600 GT"
EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
# Removed Option "metamodes" "1600x900 +0+0; nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "Stereo" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "1600x900_60 +0+0; nvidia-auto-select +0+0; 1600x900 +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```
I use kde mouse configuration, but problems get worse 

Thanks


----------

